# Multispecies Paludarium



## Atreus (Mar 23, 2019)

(this photo only has the tree frogs in the tank)


I understand this subject is taboo. However, I am trying it and have completely built separate, adequate enclosures if I need to remove a species. My main concern is their happiness and comfort, which will always be above aesthetics- so if I need to separate them I can and will, but so far so... good?. No signs of stress or fighting- great feeding responses, and everyone seems to have found a spot they are comfortable in. The snakes and frogs share the upper levels nicely, and the skinks take the ground, caves, and sometimes to the water. The fish are fesh and eat/lay eggs like monsters; they also terrify me. I am fortunately able to monitor the enclosure 24/7 as I work from home. They have been together for three weeks.



54-Gal bowfront

3x green tree frogs
2x rough green snakes
2x red eye crocodile skinks
fesh


I would like, if there are, any specific concerns with this setup. I have done a fair bit of online research on the species that are in the tank, but am definitely a novice. I feel like there may be a tad too many animals in the tank, but they all seem to do better with a mate then alone, and there seems to be little to no stress.



I am questioning their ability to thermo-regulate themselves, although there is a very nice temperature gradient in the tank. I can adjust the humidity manually, but it is generally between 75%-95%. The substrate is multi-layered and breathes well, with enough depth for the skinks can dig around (although they really seem to like the caves). There's shade, running water that pools twice before it hits the main body, natural lighting that shifts on a 24-hr window, and I had a fan but chose to remove it as the evaporation became astronomical.


I appreciate any and all feedback.


Also should there be a water dish? I notice them drinking after I mist the enclosure and that seems to be adequate as I do it once or twice a day.


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 16, 2018)

Atreus said:


> [URL=https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/MyCrazyHeart/0_zpsskggl1lt.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (this photo only has the tree frogs in the tank)
> 
> ...


I like your ambition! I've been building single species and mixed species for years so I can help you. So the enclosure you have is wonderful for a paludarium. I think the largest bow front is the best along with the two largest exo terra terrariums, but I keep dumpy tree frogs so that's why I need more space. 

I will give you some good advice to help you with your animals. In no way do I mean disrespect. So the Skinks would do better in their own enclosure. They could be nervous from seeing a snake. Also the Skinks aren't from the same area the frogs and snakes are. So the Skinks may be more active and seem more enthusiastic if you separate them. I have Skinks but not this species. If it were me I'd separate them. 

The Green Tree Frog and Green Snake combo is okay but the snakes are difficult to keep. If you can deworm them by taking to a vet. They carry a lot of parasites and you can give them more years of life if you get them treated. 

To replace the Skinks you could have more frogs which would be preferred over more species. If you can lower the water level it will make the water more interesting for the frogs. I think you need two small water areas. One for the frogs and one for the snakes. I mean the frogs will probably sit in one and the snakes will drink from the other one. They could interchange which water they use so you would have to change the water so the snake doesn't drink any pee or poop water. 

For fish the mosquito fish is a game fish native to the land of the frogs and snakes. They would do well in that setup. 

If you add Pothos and take out the Skinks and add water dishes then all will be well! 

Good luck!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

1 would love to do something like this but don't have the room 
also health problems make it hard for me doing things like this
but I remember seeing this and love the idea of having a small one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa0qxxA3WOQ


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 16, 2018)

dps51 said:


> 1 would love to do something like this but don't have the room
> also health problems make it hard for me doing things like this
> but I remember seeing this and love the idea of having a small one
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa0qxxA3WOQ


The one thing about Nordic ants is that he has things together that can kill each other. His philosophy is that he is observing nature. I also have a YouTube channel and I look more at my animals as pets so there are certain things I won't do that he does because of my ethics. It all depends on what kind of keeper someone is. Here is my new project

https://youtu.be/BUVyoAnGd-o

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

